# What do you call your lancing device?



## Flower (Jan 28, 2017)

I've always called mine a clunker. It got that name after the original Autolet device in the 1980's when home blood testing was first introduced. The Autolet was a mean guillotine like device which released the lancet from a great height with frightening force and made a clunking twang as the button was pressed and the lancet headed towards your finger. 

Maybe it's time for a new name as the latest one I've got is so neat and relatively gentle


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't have a special name for mine.


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2017)

We are terrible as a family for not being able to think of the correct word, so like every other gadget in the house, it's normally referred to as the thingumywhatsit.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't have a special name for mine either. I remember those Autolets well,  we used them at work, horrid things, the donors didn't like them much either.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 28, 2017)

Never really given a name to mine but I do remember the Autolet (still got it somewhere).  The 'anticipation' waiting for it to spring round all in full view and the horrible noise.  The only way to change the depth was with the yellow platforms which I think had bigger or smaller holes in or you could flip them around.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 28, 2017)

Robin said:


> We are terrible as a family for not being able to think of the correct word, so like every other gadget in the house, it's normally referred to as the thingumywhatsit.


We must be related lol


----------



## Ljc (Jan 28, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Never really given a name to mine but I do remember the Autolet (still got it somewhere).  The 'anticipation' waiting for it to spring round all in full view and the horrible noise.  The only way to change the depth was with the yellow platforms which I think had bigger or smaller holes in or you could flip them around.


Omg, did you have to show me that horrid thing , only joking


----------



## Flower (Jan 28, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Never really given a name to mine but I do remember the Autolet (still got it somewhere).  The 'anticipation' waiting for it to spring round all in full view and the horrible noise.  The only way to change the depth was with the yellow platforms which I think had bigger or smaller holes in or you could flip them around.



Yikes!!! that's a bolt from the past  , what a mean machine! I gave up using it in the end as the anticipation of trying to press the button was too much for me so I just stuck the lancet in my finger instead.
Thanks for that Matt, the fear is still there!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 28, 2017)

Flower said:


> Yikes!!! that's a bolt from the past  , what a mean machine! I gave up using it in the end as the anticipation of trying to press the button was too much for me so I just stuck the lancet in my finger instead.
> Thanks for that Matt, the fear is still there!



Thinking of the ones we use now - hidden from view, quiet and only a very short movement I can't understand why the lancet was designed to travel so far?  Designed by some sadist at Owen Mumford probably.  I sometimes just used to use the lancet as well.  Or squeeze one of my fingers to see if a recent hole was still willing to offer up some blood.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2017)

I use the Libre mainly, so just think of the lancing device as "that b****y thing again" when I want to check a result.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine is known as my pricker!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2017)

Finger bodger, chez moi !


----------



## Caroline (Jan 28, 2017)

Call the whole sed (metre lancing device test strips) the puncture kit


----------



## FergusC (Jan 28, 2017)

"Ya wee prick"!
(said in a Glasgow accent)


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Jan 28, 2017)

The blood sticker.


----------



## Manda1 (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't call it anything but my little grandson always calls it ' the needle so bad ' lol x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 28, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Mine is known as my pricker!


Snap Linda. Mine is also the finger pricker. Often preceded by 'the bl***y..'


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 28, 2017)

"Hey you"


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 29, 2017)

Yep, pricker for me too.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 29, 2017)

Fingerpricker.  Apparently called fingerpoker in America.


----------



## Ginny03 (Jan 29, 2017)

Another vote for fingerpricker!


----------



## stephknits (Jan 29, 2017)

Mine is my sonic screwdriver as that is what it reminded my girls of when I got it.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 29, 2017)

Mine's nameless...never thought to name it!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 20, 2017)

I call mine the prick!


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I call mine a prick!


I got to many other 'things' in the house I call that


----------



## RobK (Mar 20, 2017)

I cant possibly say what I call mine but it's illegitimate if you get what I mean


----------



## MikeW59 (Mar 21, 2017)

Mines called 'Clifford' because he was a pain also.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 21, 2017)

Jabba the Cut!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 21, 2017)

I call mine wheretheb*****hellisit since I started with the Libre.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 21, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Never really given a name to mine but I do remember the Autolet (still got it somewhere).  The 'anticipation' waiting for it to spring round all in full view and the horrible noise.  The only way to change the depth was with the yellow platforms which I think had bigger or smaller holes in or you could flip them around.


Ugh!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 21, 2017)

When I was first diagnosed I was given a huge box of those separate little lancets. My Hubbie volunteered to extract blood for me and pressed so hard he nearly had to scrape me off the ceiling! Never again...the box is languishing there in case my clicker pen 'Jabba' malfunctions but I find it's hard to get the pressure right on them and they hurt!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 22, 2017)

Mine is called the Jabbystick


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 23, 2017)

Finger bodger. Although since my pens and all my test stuff is kept together I'll often ask someone to pass me my "glittery diabetic bag"

1.50 make up bag from primark is perfect!


----------

